# a lot of noise in the morning



## pammybaby (Jul 27, 2017)

i don't know how long she has been doing this, but lately in the morning, or basically any time i wake up in the morning and go downstairs, she's very very noisy. screaming and screeching for no reason. is there any way to dis-encourage or limit this, as i am moving to an apartment soon and i don't want to annoy my neighbors or worse get a complaint about her. 
i try and ignore the noise and stuff, the usual stuff, but is there anything i can do that would be helpful and limit it?
thanks


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Does she have lots of shreddable toys to play with and keep her busy? Try distracting her with something to chew. She might be bored or even hormonal. How many hours of darkness does she get at night?


----------



## pammybaby (Jul 27, 2017)

she gets around 10 hours of darkness but it's not quiet as she is in the living room. and she has one shredding toy, it's the only type of toy she likes


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Get her some more toys to keep her busy and perhaps give her 12 hours of darkness each night.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*noisy in the morning*

Do you cover your cockatiel's cage at night? Maybe she'd be quiet until you uncover her.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sounds like she is flock calling. Birds flock call in the morning and evening they also call in excitement. You are her best friend she is happy your awake and is letting you know. If you don’t want her to call out to you then you could get her a friend of the same sex but it may not stop her


----------

